# Point Pleasant, NJ to Tullytown, PA -Amt of time??



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

I will be (hopefully) sailing a Catalina 270 from Point Pleasant, NJ to Tullytown, PA. Intercoastal Waterway through NJ, around Cape May and then up the Delaware River. It is about 142 nautical miles.

The engine is a 3 cylinder Perkins diesel (11HP?).

What can I expect for the amount of time this will take?

Thanks!
Tres


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on the amount of crew you have, whether you will be stopping for the night or not, and the tidal currents.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know about tidal currents but it would be with a crew of two as quickly as possible with limited overnights.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

If you catch the weather right, I've had some nice overnight sails outside this channel (NY to Cape May). Alot simpler navigation and less hassle with bridges, etc. 

Moe


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I think you are looking at 30 hours sailing time.

Dennis


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I agree with Denby...save time by cutting in at Cape May and going out the back canal if your mast is less than 55 ft.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Cam,
At lees you agree with me, my wife doesn't. Come to think of it she never agrees with me, Most be a wife thing. 

Dennis


----------



## mpulaski (Jul 17, 2007)

*NJ Coast to Delaware River*

Tres,
We are planning a similar trip in the next few weeks. We are sailing/motoring an Irwin 34 from Brick NJ to Riverside NJ (also on the delaware river).

What is your clearance requirement. We're about 46 ft and we'll need to go outside. We'll most likely go outside at barnegat inlet to Atlantic City day 1, then AC to Cape May day 2 followed by a trip up the Delaware Bay (with a flood tide).

I believe their are a few fixed bridges at 35 feet which may also cause you to go outside.

Depending upon schedule you may wish to do the trip at the same time. Drop me a line if you finalize on your schedule.

Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

If you plan on going outside at Cape May, I would suggest making your first stop at Lewis DE while waiting for the tide and wind in your favor. Then non-stop, or stop midway at Delaware City DE to time the tide for the river.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

mpulaski said:


> Tres,We're about 46 ft and we'll need to go outside. We'll most likely go outside at barnegat inlet to Atlantic City day 1, then AC to Cape May day 2 followed by a trip up the Delaware Bay (with a flood tide).


I motorsailed averaging 5.5-6kts. from at a dock in a marina inside Cape May to being anchored around back of the lighthouse at Barnegat Inlet in the daylight hours in September easily (don't remember the exact times). Just for reference ... if Point A to Point B is your goal. If for the Joy of Sailing or some sightseeing then it can become a whole different ball game..... sail the extra 20 miles around Cape May... whatever.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

christyleigh said:


> I motorsailed averaging 5.5-6kts. from at a dock in a marina inside Cape May to being anchored around back of the lighthouse at Barnegat Inlet in the daylight hours in September easily (don't remember the exact times). Just for reference ... if Point A to Point B is your goal. If for the Joy of Sailing or some sightseeing then it can become a whole different ball game..... sail the extra 20 miles around Cape May... whatever.


Good info to know. I've been told the trip south is mostly motoring due to the winds. Catalina 270 travels a max of about 5 maybe 6 knots. I'd like to be able to get all the way to Cape May in one day if possible though.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't forget the Conrail lift bridge above CC Philadelphia before Betsy Ross Bridge has vertical clearance at 49ft. Call on Ch 16.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Trescool said:


> Good info to know. I've been told the trip south is mostly motoring due to the winds. Catalina 270 travels a max of about 5 maybe 6 knots. I'd like to be able to get all the way to Cape May in one day if possible though.


Tres.... It seems I should add some qualifiers to my post which you may or may not be aware of. Although our boats hull speeds are not that different how our boats handle adverse conditions is a world apart. Tides don't seem to be that much of an issue in that area of the NJ coast but opposing wind and waves could really knock your speed down. For me it just means cranking the 75hp up a coulple hundred rpms as I had to do a few days later going up the LISound against 15kts of wind on the nose and steep 5 footers bashing along at the same high 5's to 6 at only a 'high cruising rpm' with salt water raining from the rigging. On that day you would have been very lucky to make 4kts at WOT. Please realize I don't mean to take anything away from your boat or seamanship I just wanted to add the proper perspective to my earlier ... maybe over simplified post, because you may have to do it in 2 legs depending on the conditions........ as you probably already know.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

christyleigh said:


> Please realize I don't mean to take anything away from your boat or seamanship I just wanted to add the proper perspective to my earlier ... maybe over simplified post, because you may have to do it in 2 legs depending on the conditions........ as you probably already know.


Thanks for the clarification. No harm felt here. That info helps me now to cut back alittle on my goal since I only have an 18hp. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*only run with the tides*

I'm in Bristol PA and my boat is moored at Anchor Yacht Club (Keeled Over Oday 30) about 20 mins south of tullytown.

It's about 10-12 hrs to the C & D canal. And the currents run 3-8 knots in the river. You'll only do about 3 knots against it. I've not yet tried sailing the Delaware Bay below there. if you could detail the trip up from Cape May I'd like to read it.

The channel runs all the way to Trenton and you can navigate just by bouys and range markers. But I strongly suggest you use a GPS with chart. Tullytown cove is not deep. Watch out for barges and tugs. they don't yield period! Big power boats are more the problem with the wakes they make. 
The only low bridge is conrail just north of phila. I don't think your cat 27 will have a prob though. Back in June when we went to the Cheseapeak Bay were were able to run a reach from the Delware Mem Bridge the the C&D going down and coming back.

Oh! don't let people tell your there isn't sailing fun on the Delaware! There are sailboat races on thursday nights right by the Burlington Bristol Bridge. Many sailboaters sail up here too! there are sailboat gatherings, picnics, some of the towns along the river have fireworks, concerts and festivals too. Many sailors stop at phila marine center for the night. (dave and busters right by the ben franklin bridge.)

fair winds!


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, below are the tides for Cape May, NJ for August 4. What time do I want to be in the bay? I'm assuming 6am because I want to get in there while the tide is still going out... is that right?

Tides for Cape May, ferry terminal starting with August 4, 2007.

Day High Tide
/Low Time

Sa 4 High 12:54 AM 
4 Low 7:01 AM 
4 High 1:29 PM
4 Low 7:38 PM


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> Oh! don't let people tell your there isn't sailing fun on the Delaware!


Thanks for the great info. Its good to hear good things about the Delaware River.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*I'm assuming 6am because I want to get in there while the tide is still going out... is that right?*

The tides on the day you'll be there don'tgive you a lot of choice...yeah...get out of there at first light and you'll have 14 hours of daylight to make it to the C&D anchorage if that is your plan.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

Does this sound doable? ~200 nautical miles

Bay Head, NJ --> Atlantic City (53 miles)
Atlantic City --> Cape May (43 miles)
Cape May --> Delaware City (48 miles)
Delaware City --> Tullytown, PA (59 miles)


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Leave Cape May at ~5AM to catch the rising tide going UP the Bay. 

300 Nm divided by 5kts. (probable average speed for a 27 ft. boat) = 60± hours. total travel time


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ummm...Rich...I think that is about 200 miles if you add it up...so 40 hours over 4 days= 10 hours a day at 5 knots. Doable in settled summer weather. 

Trescool...just double check the distance from cape may to Delaware City. My recollection is that it is closer to 80 miles...but you will be coming at it from the Canal rather than the Bay entrance so you may be right but doulbe check cause that is a VERY confusing area to navigate once darkness falls.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Ummm...Rich...I think that is about 200 miles if you add it up...so 40 hours over 4 days= 10 hours a day at 5 knots. Doable in settled summer weather.


Not Rich's mistake... it was mine. I went back and edited the miles (see note at bottom of my last post.)

I'll recheck my miles and plan accordingly for that leg.

Thanks!


----------



## mpulaski (Jul 17, 2007)

*other*

I'm going to jump into this thread with some additional questions. I'm planning on making almost the same trip (Barnegat Inlet, Absecon, Cape May, Delaware City to Riverside.)

Has anyone anchored in Salem near the old "Penn Salem Marina". I seem to remember that this was a nice, well protected anchorage but I'm not sure if used to be dredged?

Also, does anyone know if the base charts on the Garmin 420s are detailed enough for the trip up the delaware river or will I need to purchase additional electronic charts. (Yes - I have all the paper charts).

Jim & I may attempt to do the trip the same weekend but I'm not sure yet. (Need to be home on Sunday 8.5 for my sons birthday.)

We're cruising in an Irwin 34 Citation so we will definately need to stay outside for the first two legs.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cape May marinas*

I am planning the same trip on Aug 3, from Barnegat Inlet to Cape May and was wondering if someone could suggest a good marina in Cape May for a night with a 4.5 draft Catalina 34 MKII......
Thank you


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We did the trip in the opposite direction when we took our boat from Annapolis to Lake Champlain. From Delaware City to Cape May (5:30am-5pm in dense fog all day including entering Cape May Harbor) and Cape May to Atlantic City (8am-3pm in dense fog most of the day, including entering Atlantic City) were two of the most tiring days I've had. The third and fourth most tiring days would have been Atlantic City to Manasquan NJ (big seas) and Jersey City to Haverstraw NY (Hudson River, HUGE current against us by the George Washington Bridge). Anyway, on topic, the Jersey coast can get nasty so don't be in a rush. I'm assuming, though, that summer weather will be a bit calmer than the spring weather (May) we went through. It's a neat trip. If you stop in Delaware City, the Delaware City Marina isn't too bad but I understand it's very expensive during on season. 

In Cape May we stayed at the Canyon Club Marina which was pretty nice. I hear good things about Utch's. Down the street (walking distance) from the Canyon Club is an excellent restaurant - the "Harbor View". Canyon Club accommodated our 5'10" draft.


----------



## mpulaski (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree. The weather can turn quickly along the NJ coast and the Delaware Bay and it gets rough very quickly. However, if the weather is cooperating with you the Delaware Bay is a great trip.

SailaCat34 - it appears that you are the third party making the same trip next weekend. I believe TresCool is also departing on Friday with the same stops.

We are attempting to leave on Thursday. If the weather or our schedule does not allow this departure we'll need to reschedule for late September. (we're moving and somehow my wife believes it's more important to move the living room furniture than the boat)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mpulaski......
Yes, I am planning on leaving Thursday late afternoon and possibly sail through the night or anchor up just inside the Barnegat Inlet and head out in the Friday morning if the weather and all else goes well. If not depart Friday morning very early. I am about 3 hours north of the Inlet.
We should try to get in touch in Cape May or along the way....This will be my first trip south of Atlantic City
Flotilla to Cape May with Trescool??
Thanks for the marina ideas as well....
Look for the _Sa-Lin_ along your travels.

Trescool......
I recently sold my Catalina 27 this spring and purchased a 2002 Catalina 34MKII ... Loved the 27 but it got tight with my 3 yr old daughter on board.....Naaaaa, it was just me wanting a bigger boat but my wife dosn't need to know that...lol
Keep in touch with your departure.....

All three of us.....
Let's hope for an off shore, Westerly breeze all three days.


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

My plans may be changing and I may actually keep the new boat in Bay Head for the remainder of the summer and overwinter. Every time I visit the area down there, I like it more and more. Next year I may bring it back up the Delaware.

So, as of right now, no voyage for me yet! Good luck!
Jim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Jim, good idea most likely*

I bought my Oday 30 down in Deale MD last summer and took it up to Georgetown on the Sassafras (north eastern chesapeake bay) and left it there untill early Oct.

Being that it's a 12 hour jaunt from Bristol pa to the Bay we have only been back there twice. I do so love sailing on open water! So we make the trip down and back with a layed back approach instead of the "marathon" way some sailors Make the trip from here. Again we always use the tides coming and going. 
Fair winds!


----------

